# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  HCM_Bán linh tinh giá trị cao

## terminaterx300

Món 1: biến tần Danfoss 380v 7.5kw 1000hz phục vụ mọi nhu cầu đú đởn của anh em  :Stick Out Tongue:  giá 6tr


từ từ về lục bán típ

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Nam CNC

nhụt .... hết tiền moi đồ ra bán , cái tội ham hố mua cho cố . Cái biến tần này điều khiển được con động cơ đồng bộ của tui không ?

----------

Gamo

----------


## terminaterx300

> nhụt .... hết tiền moi đồ ra bán , cái tội ham hố mua cho cố . Cái biến tần này điều khiển được con động cơ đồng bộ của tui không ?


có hàng khác khủng hơn nên phải đẩy hàng bèo này.................ko rõ nữa, keke

----------


## hung1706

ý ý có 2 con sờ-pín giá trị cao kều kìa...hehe

----------


## conga

2 con spin ko nham la 800w giai nhiet bang gio.

----------


## terminaterx300

> 2 con spin ko nham la 800w giai nhiet bang gio.


vậy thì nhầm nhọt sang trồng chọt :v

----------


## Gamo

Bán 2 con Sờ Pín đi Nam mập :P

----------


## solero

> 2 con spin ko nham la 800w giai nhiet bang gio.


Lão này ứ chơi hàng bình dân đâu. Nghe cái tiêu đề thấy sang chảnh roài.

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

2 con spin đó tản nhiệt nước, 1k2 60krpm giá trên núi, em đang có 1 con đây

----------


## Gamo

Anh em đâu nhào vô kìa, 60k rpm tha hồ mà phay mạch in

----------

conga

----------


## Nam CNC

con đó hàng precise germany . 1.2Kw , 60000RPM , ATC , kẹp dao trực tiếp , gá dao đến 6mm , collet mã D6 hãng precise fischer , giải nhiệt liquid ( chất lỏng ) , có air làm sạch dust ( từ chuyên môn quá em dịch sẽ thiếu sót ) Con này chơi mạch in là vô địch , ăn đồng cho điêu khắc thì khỏi nghĩ ngợi luôn , run out thì quá khủng khiếp chắc 2 micron.

----------

conga

----------


## hung1706

Kaka râ´t tiê´c laˋ gia´ trên cao vơˋi vợi  :Smile: )))

----------


## Nam CNC

giá rất cao nhưng chưa bằng 10% giá 1 con mới đó chú .

----------


## haopvpw

Con spin đó còn không, em hốt cho

----------


## Diyodira

Mấy bác đừng mua để mấy ông đại gia ói nhăng răn chơi  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## terminaterx300

> Mấy bác đừng mua để mấy ông đại gia ói nhăng răn chơi


đói thì đói chút chứ ko thể chết dc :v

----------


## ppgas

> Mấy bác đừng mua để mấy ông đại gia ói nhăng răn chơi


Mấy bác đừng mua cho đến lúc em gom đủ thóc...  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

đã mang tiếng đại gia mà ói cái gì hả anh divodira ??? anh cũng là 1 đại gia mà , có thể những lúc thiều tiền mua thôi chứ tài khoản thì thiếu gì , dân kt nó có kế hoạch , muốn sưu tầm , cảm nhận thì phải mua , nhưng muốn mua thì phải tẩu tán cái mình đã chán ( mặc dù mua chưa xài bao giờ ) thế thành ra thiếu tiền thì lúc nào cũng thiếu , nhưng có hàng thì không bao giờ thoát.... hehehe đời lắm chông gai phức tạp , ăn chơi phải chịu đựng .


Bác Haopvpw bác muốn mua thật sao ? em nói thiệt các bác đừng phán em chém gió . Con đó hàng dữ , có đẳng cấp do đó mua về thì chỉ có 2 dạng.

--- Đại gia chư ông Đi vô đi ra 
--- phải có đẳng cấp cao , chấp nhận ra nhiều tiền để mua và có kế hoạch thu hồi vốn từ em nó
+ Con này chỉ làm 2 việc mạch in và điêu khắc tốc độ cao và độ chính xác cực cao 

mà mạch in thì nghiệp dư con 800W china chơi tốt , chuyên nghiệp thì airbearing do đó còn lại khả dĩ là chơi phay hay gia công chi tiết nhỏ đòi hỏi độ sắc sảo , chính xác , trước tiên có con máy thiệt là chiến thì mới rước nó về mới hơp nhãn , em cũng tự thú , em cũng có 3 con tính năng tương tự chứ không thôi em cũng dớt nó luôn , trong vòng 1 tháng em có thề hòa vốn nó dễ dàng.


Nói thiệt tình mà cứ như lăng xê cha mập này vậy.


Mập ới ời , cho anh em biết giá để còn bỏ ống heo chứ .

----------


## terminaterx300

Món 2:Bàn gang mỏng 400x400 giá 3tr

----------


## hung1706

> giá rất cao nhưng chưa bằng 10% giá 1 con mới đó chú .


Kaka em tiếc là em ko lụm đc đó anh Nam, thấy là ham hố ngay 1 nốt nhạc liền  :Big Grin: . Chân dài phải cặp đại da thôi  :Smile: )

----------


## Diyodira

> đã mang tiếng đại gia mà ói cái gì hả anh divodira ???


Tui cũng nhăn răng lâu rồi, mới ngáp ngáp được chút định dụ hả cha, giờ xài toàn spin đồi gió hú không hà, nhứt đầu chút nhưng không bị nhăn răng  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## conga

WOW thì ra còn đó hàng khủng long vậy? ha ha! 60k cơ mà, mấy ông làm PCB rớt nước miếng...ha ha!

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mà hỏi thiệt, tại sao làm PCB phải chơi tốc độ cao dzây các cụ? Chỉ tổ mòn dao?

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, mà hỏi thiệt, tại sao làm PCB phải chơi tốc độ cao dzây các cụ? Chỉ tổ mòn dao?


trả lời chơi đúng thì nhận, trật thì cho wa
1. mũi nhỏ cần tốc độ cao , 0.3mm chẳng hạn
2. tốc độ cao mới bóng vết cắt ko để lại ba via trên fit FR4, có ba via làm sao mạ xuyên lỗ?

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

dòng dao cho mạch in là loại đặc biệt ở tốc độ cực cao rồi gà mờ , đừng lo mòn dao.

----------

Gamo

----------


## inhainha

> con đó hàng precise germany . 1.2Kw , 60000RPM , ATC , kẹp dao trực tiếp , gá dao đến 6mm , collet mã D6 hãng precise fischer , giải nhiệt liquid ( chất lỏng ) , có air làm sạch dust ( từ chuyên môn quá em dịch sẽ thiếu sót ) Con này chơi mạch in là vô địch , ăn đồng cho điêu khắc thì khỏi nghĩ ngợi luôn , run out thì quá khủng khiếp chắc 2 micron.


Cho hỏi ngu phát. Phay mạch in thì cần gì chơi con công suất 1.2kw chi dữ vậy?

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Kaka, em hỏi ngu tí luôn: bác Nam mập đẹp chai bán giá bao nhiêu thế?

----------


## terminaterx300

> Kaka, em hỏi ngu tí luôn: bác Nam mập đẹp chai bán giá bao nhiêu thế?


bán 1 con 20 củ rùi, chưa có nhu cầu bán thêm  :Cool: 

đủ lúa ôm hàng khủng rồi, hehe  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Kaka, thía con dao chịu nhiệt chuyên dùng để phay PCB mua ở đâu vậy các đại ca? :x :x :x

----------


## Nam CNC

1.2kw với 60Krpm thì mới đạt torque tầm 0.2N.m , nếu công suất nhỏ hơn , torque yếu thì sao mà phang dao lớn lớn , em này gá đến dao 6mm, với 0.2N.m thì nó phang đồng thau ra dây như trên youtube ấy. 

----Dao mạch in là loại chuyên dụng cán 3.175 , ngoài Tạ uyên bán tầm 15k/1cây , đường kính thường 1.6 hay 3.175 , anh em không biết cứ nói là mũi mài , mà nó mài ghê gớm lắm , nhưng dòng này nó siêu cứng nên nó giòn , chạy tua chậm , kéo ngang nó ăn không kịp thì gãy cái bộp. Ngoài ra còn có mũi khoan , từ 0.35mm , 0.8 đến 1mm , còn cái khác em không nhớ , thỉnh thoảng thấy ngoài quốc lộ bán cả sọt mũi khoan loại này mà ma nó mua.
----Anh em ngoài bắc thì hay gọi là dao quả dứa.
---- Phay mạch in chủ yếu vật liệu là fip , hay dạng sợi thủy tinh.... hay cắt tấm sợi carbon , mua dao hợp kim thông thường đi vài đường thì me dao nó bóng liền và mòn nhanh chóng, mấy con này nó ăn cực kì dữ dằn , quay càng nhanh càng tốt , nó ăn tới bến , cứ hỏi anh Lenamhai hay Phuongmd sẽ biết , 2 ông này cắt tấm carbon hoài , còn ngocanh77 nữa chuyên phay mạch in sẽ có nhiều kinh  nghiệm trực tíêp hơn.

---Muốn có dao côn phay mạch in thì lấy mấy cán gãy về mài lại hay TQ có bán loại này , nghe đâu giá vài K 1 em quả dứa nên không lo , còn mài thành dao V thì em không biết giá, nhưng cũng rẻ thôi.

----------

conga, inhainha

----------


## conga

> Ủa, mà hỏi thiệt, tại sao làm PCB phải chơi tốc độ cao dzây các cụ? Chỉ tổ mòn dao?


Cụ Gà mờ hỏi làm em thốn đến tận rốn...ha ha! Cụ nên đổi nick thành Gà Vờ thì hay hơn đấy.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, gà mờ thiệt bác ợ. Thấy lão Nam mập có con sờ pín khủng là phải dìm hàng lão tí

----------


## Nam CNC

tau cũng có 1 con nè sau mày không dìm hàng tao ???? muốn mượn chạy mạch in không ? chạy được 30Krpm rồi đó , nó phay tới xương luôn .

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, mày xấu nhe. Có hàng ngon mà dấu

----------


## Nam CNC

tao dấu mày hồi nào , tao không thích khoe , mày hỏi thì mới trả lời chứ.

----------


## terminaterx300

> tao dấu mày hồi nào , tao không thích khoe , mày hỏi thì mới trả lời chứ.


tích cực qua nhà thằng cha này cướp bóc, trấn lột  :Cool:

----------

Gamo

----------


## conga

> tích cực qua nhà thằng cha này cướp bóc, trấn lột


Tiếp tục câu ca muôn thủa: Chai dầu là đầu câu chuyện, có dầu là có tất cả không có dầu là không có gì.  :Smile:

----------


## terminaterx300

Món 3: bán con BT toshiba VS11-7.5kw 200v 500hz giá 5tr

----------


## terminaterx300

Món 4: 2 hộp số harmonic 45-100, hàng đẹp, chỉ bị bụi do sửa nhà, giá 9tr/2 cái

----------


## inhainha

Khi bác đăng hình, bác chịu khó để cây thước kế bên cho dễ hình dung kích thước bác ơi.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Khi bác đăng hình, bác chịu khó để cây thước kế bên cho dễ hình dung kích thước bác ơi.


con này size thuộc hàng quen thuộc của anh em trên này rùi, phủ bì hơn 200mm  :Cool:

----------

